# select Abfrage in Java Integer speichern ?



## tatoosh (29. Nov 2007)

Ich möchte eine Abfrage aus Java (über JDBC) von einer MySQL DB in einer Variable in Java speicher können.
zB den Max Wert einer ID, um zu wissen, wieviele Tupel die Realtion enthält.


Bis jetzt hab ich dies:

```
Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
ResultSet result = null;

int accLength;
result = stmt.executeQuery("select max(accid) from accounts");
```
Kann mir da jemand helfen - die accid ist natürlich ein integer??



Danke und Gruß TaToosh


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2007)

result.next();
        int zahl = result.getInt(1);


----------



## tatoosh (29. Nov 2007)

Super danach habe ich gesucht! danke, es funktioniert!!!


----------

